# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Stoppen paroxetine ivm verlengde qt tijd

## Roosje1

Hoi

Ongeveer 1 jaar geleden ben ik verplicht gestopt met paroxetine omdat ze (tijdens m'n opname in het ziekenhuis vanwege dubbele longontsteking) vaststelden dat m'n qt tijd verlengd was (QT tijd verlengt betekent globaal de tijd die tussen het aanspannen en ontspannen van je hartspier zit). Ik had paroxetine gedurende 9 jaar gebruikt en omdat m'n depressie weer terug kwam ben ik nu op zoek naar een ander antidepressiva die ik nog wel mag hebben; veel antidepressiva vallen af omdat ze de QT tijd ook kunnen verlengen. Mirtazapine heb ik geprobeerd, maar hier werden m'n spanningen eerder groter van. En nu slik ik Valdoxan (50 mg). Maar zelf heb ik hier nog geen supergoed gevoel over dat het net zo goed werkt als de Paroxetine en ik heb veel last van een prikkelbare darm (ws. komt dit mede door de Valdoxan). Het enigste antidepressiva wat ik nu nog zou mogen slikken is een MAO remmer, maar dit schijnt weer een vrij sterk "medicijn" te zijn, waarbij je je aan een vrij strikt dieet moet houden. 
Is er iemand anders die ook niet alle antidepressiva meer mag slikken ivm verlengde QT tijd? En wat heb je daar voor oplossing voor gevonden, welk medicijn werkte net zo goed als de paroxetine of welk voedingssupplement?

----------

